# Six Kayak Stand



## Brent H (May 5, 2021)

So my neighbour wanted a kayak stand for 6 kayaks that he can use in his storage barn.  He wanted it ballistic and it will be mounted to some six by six beams or maybe bolted to the floor.  Anyway, more welding fun amongst building shelves for my wife’s closet. (LOL)













The frame is 2x2 x 1/8” with 3/4x3/4 x 1/8 kayak supports.  They are at a 10° angle and spaced 18” apart.  The stand ends are 6 feet apart.  The holes in the table and some 3/4” pegs work well for the set up.


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 5, 2021)

What model john Deere w/backhoe is that sticking out in the pic? (Nice stand!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnR (May 5, 2021)

Mmmm..interesting project Brent. I need something similar at camp (the "Cottage" for you southerners...) and I have been focused on wood. But maybe I could do something in metal. And get rid of some of my stock at the same time! Thank you for posting this!

When I looked again, I see this one is bolted to something. Mine needs to sit on the ground or I need to sink a center post. 

But still gives me something to think about.


----------



## PeterT (May 5, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> What model john Deere w/backhoe is that sticking out in the pic? (Nice stand!)
> 
> I had to laugh. Reminded me of....


----------



## Brent H (May 5, 2021)

@ShawnR - thanks!  If you need more info let me know.  My neighbour picks it up tomorrow.  The arms are 33” long and are going to be trimmed by the owner.  They will be covered with some soft hose that is the correct ID.  
@kevin.decelles : my tractor is a 2305 and I have the bucket and 260 Backhoe attachment.  I have a smaller 332 diesel that cuts the grass and snow blows


----------



## ShawnR (May 5, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @ShawnR - thanks!  If you need more info let me know.  My neighbour picks it up tomorrow.  The arms are 33” long and are going to be trimmed by the owner.  They will be covered with some soft hose that is the correct ID.
> @kevin.decelles
> 
> Thanks Brent but mine will actually be a couple of canoes, and a couple of kayaks, and maybe a paddle board if I get motivated to research one. So basically, will be similar, ...but different. ..
> ...


----------



## Brent H (May 6, 2021)

Here is the unit doing it’s job:


----------

